# Problema con la frecuencia de actualización del monitor



## Condor (Abr 27, 2005)

Hola, tengo un problema con mi Pc. No me aparece la opción para ajustar la frecuencia de refresco del monitor, no es problema del driver ya que en alguna opción me muestra dicha opción.

mi tarjeta de VGA es una S3 Graphics pro savageDDR

gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 27, 2005)

Normalmente esto pasa cuando se tiene instalado un monitor predeterminado, revisa si esto es lo que sucede con tu PC.


----------



## Condor (Abr 28, 2005)

Entiendo Li-ion, pero no entiendo porque tiene que dar problema ya que este monitor es graphi de Viewsonic, pero siendo asi como le saco la predeterminación de este monitor para que me funcione???, Es en la parte donde se cambia los controladores del monitor.

Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 28, 2005)

Reinstala nuevamente los controladores del monitor, si no los tienes visita este enlace:

http://www.viewsonic.com/support/drivers/index.cfm


----------



## Condor (Abr 28, 2005)

ok gracias Li-ion. Lo pruebo.

Nos vemos.


----------

